# This is why I can't get anything done!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie - get OFF my laptop! But Mommie - I'm reading SM!:w00t:
http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww43/LBurke9915/Bonnie 0212/Arlene014.jpg

Bonnie, what did I say?:angry:
http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww43/LBurke9915/Bonnie 0212/Arlene017.jpg

Oh, that's just great, Bonnie! Now I can't respond to any posts!:smilie_tischkante:
http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww43/LBurke9915/Bonnie 0212/Arlene019.jpg

PS - since I have limited access to my laptop now, I think I may have pasted the pictures wrong - I'm new at Photobucket, can you tell?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I don't think you posted any pictures at all, Linda. I think it's just that cutie pie Bonnie taking over the posting. :chili::chili: She's a riot. How can you say no to her? Maybe she can start her own blog and you can be a kept woman. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: BTW with photobucket, just use the last of the four codes -- the image code and copy it and then paste it straight into your Thread/post where you want it. Don't attach them. Then you can put the written material over each photo, under, or wherever.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL, ok, Sue - let's try this again!

This is Bonnie not letting me read SM:









This is Bonnie ignoring my threats of bodily harm if she doesn't get off the laptop:









And this is Bonnie saying :smrofl::smrofl: to your threats, Mommie:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Silly Bonnie! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

There you are sweetie Bonnie and that's what you do when mama types .. or tries to type LOL I so think that Dante de Rose will enjoy joining you, sweetie :wub: He LOVES to stand on whatever you are busy with (e.g. laptop for example).

I think that sweetie Bonnie is either trying to tell you that she wanna do all the typing for us, Linda :chili: 

I looooooved these CUTE pictures; did make me smile big :tender: gotta love sweetie Bonnie :wub2:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! I love her facial expression "what? I like it right here!"


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah, she is so cute.....Mommy she is trying to help you type!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh Linda, that is so funny! Bonnie has the greatest facial expresssions, I swear you can tell what she is thinking by looking at her face. Love it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, Bonnie looks real afraid of your threats LOL! What a cutie!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Bonnie might have been doing a little online shopping! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mommie, you spend too much time with that black box. You need to play with me more.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

By George, Linda. I think you've got it. :chili::chili: Or did Bonnie repost the pix? :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> By George, Linda. I think you've got it. :chili::chili: Or did Bonnie repost the pix? :blink::HistericalSmiley:


 

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alrighty then.....now all you need to do is buy yourself an Ipad and start posting more pictures of that spoiled maltese of yours!! :HistericalSmiley::aktion033: 

Bonnie is one smart little girl :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So cute! I think Bonnie just wants mommy's attention!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

lol... very cute. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie -- don't you know how important it is for your Mom to be able to get onto SM??? She needs to see how all your friends are doing and get good information for you.

You are just such a little cutie -- but -- a very spoiled Maltese.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...Well that's actually quite the tribute to how much she wants you and your undivided attention if even bribing with treats didn't work! Bonnie Marie you are 'da bomb' little girl!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

she is such a funny girl :wub: :tender:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Laptops ARE cozy and warm
kind of 
like 
a 


lap! (just not as soft).


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bonnie is adorable! Love the expressions. My mom's cat does this too, I think she likes the warmth on her bum. lol. 



The A Team said:


> Alrighty then.....now all you need to do is buy yourself an Ipad and start posting more pictures of that spoiled maltese of yours!! :HistericalSmiley::aktion033:
> 
> Bonnie is one smart little girl :thumbsup:


Pat, just cause we talked you into getting an iPad doesn't mean everyone else is going to get one. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What ?..... Me?..... I'm not doing anything wrong!!!!! I love her pictures! 

Aren't they WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Silly Bonnie! :HistericalSmiley:


Yes, she is pretty silly, Elisabeth! Makes me laugh all the time.


Katkoota said:


> There you are sweetie Bonnie and that's what you do when mama types .. or tries to type LOL I so think that Dante de Rose will enjoy joining you, sweetie :wub: He LOVES to stand on whatever you are busy with (e.g. laptop for example).
> 
> I think that sweetie Bonnie is either trying to tell you that she wanna do all the typing for us, Linda :chili:
> 
> I looooooved these CUTE pictures; did make me smile big :tender: gotta love sweetie Bonnie :wub2:


The difference between Dante de Rose and Bonnie is about 7 pounds, Kat! You can still type around him, lol. Bonnie climbs up onto the keyboard and it starts making beeping noises - its way of telling Bonnie that it wants to work, not play!


hoaloha said:


> LOL! I love her facial expression "what? I like it right here!"


Marisa, she likes it wherever I am, and am trying to do something OTHER than worship her :HistericalSmiley:.


TLR said:


> Very cute!


Thanks, Tracey!


Sammie said:


> Ah, she is so cute.....Mommy she is trying to help you type!


Kandis, I'd let her do all the typing if she had thumbs, lol.:smilie_tischkante:


maggieh said:


> I love it!


Thanks, Maggie!


LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh my gosh Linda, that is so funny! Bonnie has the greatest facial expresssions, I swear you can tell what she is thinking by looking at her face. Love it!


I'll tell you what she's thinking, Laura - worship me and get that effing camera out of my face...:w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> Yeah, Bonnie looks real afraid of your threats LOL! What a cutie!!!


Yeah, Bridget, she's trembling right now, lol!


MoonDog said:


> I think Bonnie might have been doing a little online shopping! :HistericalSmiley:


If she was shopping, Robin, I know where she'd go - Pampered Pet, lol! And, if she is smart, she'll pick something up for the boss (me - oh, wait, she's the boss!).:HistericalSmiley:


revakb2 said:


> Mommie, you spend too much time with that black box. You need to play with me more.:aktion033:


You'd think so, Reva! But, I really spend more time canoodling with her than anything else.:wub:


Snowbody said:


> By George, Linda. I think you've got it. :chili::chili: Or did Bonnie repost the pix? :blink::HistericalSmiley:


LOL, Sue - Bonnie hates the camera most of the time, so if she got her hands on it or the memory card, she'd probably eat it.



The A Team said:


> Alrighty then.....now all you need to do is buy yourself an Ipad and start posting more pictures of that spoiled maltese of yours!! :HistericalSmiley::aktion033:
> 
> Bonnie is one smart little girl :thumbsup:


Thanks, Pat! Yes, I think she's too smart for her own good.:innocent:


donnad said:


> So cute! I think Bonnie just wants mommy's attention!


She ALWAYS wants my attention, Donna. Except when she doesn't, lol. Does that make sense?


Aarianne said:


> lol... very cute. :wub:


Thanks, Aarianne!


Lacie's Mom said:


> Bonnie -- don't you know how important it is for your Mom to be able to get onto SM??? She needs to see how all your friends are doing and get good information for you.
> 
> You are just such a little cutie -- but -- a very spoiled Maltese.


I tried explaining that to her, Lynn - about all of her cousins, but she wouldn't budge (literally). :HistericalSmiley:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> LOL...Well that's actually quite the tribute to how much she wants you and your undivided attention if even bribing with treats didn't work! Bonnie Marie you are 'da bomb' little girl!


Oh, I haven't tried treats, Crystal. She'd lose the laptop in a second if treats were involved, lol. In fact, she ignores everyone and everything if there's a treat in her near future.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> she is such a funny girl :wub: :tender:


Yes, she is very funny, Maureen! I'm sure my neighbors think I'm :wacko1: when they hear me laughing out loud and they know that I live alone (well, not really alone!).


wolfieinthehouse said:


> Laptops ARE cozy and warm
> kind of
> like
> a
> ...


I never thought of that! Maybe she likes the heat! And here I though she just wanted my undivided attention!


BellaEnzo said:


> Bonnie is adorable! Love the expressions. My mom's cat does this too, I think she likes the warmth on her bum. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Pat, just cause we talked you into getting an iPad doesn't mean everyone else is going to get one. :HistericalSmiley:


Thanks, Amanda! Isn't it funny the expressions they come up with?


Furbabies mom said:


> What ?..... Me?..... I'm not doing anything wrong!!!!! I love her pictures!
> 
> Aren't they WONDERFUL!!!!


Oh, no, Deborah - she NEVER does anything wrong...:brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

PS - did any of the Hot Mamas notice the calendar in the background? And all the scribbles on the 10th? Those are my notes for tomorrow! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Bonnie - get OFF my laptop! But Mommie - I'm reading SM!:w00t:
> http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww43/LBurke9915/Bonnie 0212/Arlene014.jpg
> 
> Bonnie, what did I say?:angry:
> ...


Linda, that is hysterical and Bonnie is adorable. toooooooooooooo funny!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonnie always looks so sweet and innocent! She could get away with anything. They always know just the right way to let us know when we should stop working!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

_Originally Posted by donnad 
So cute! I think Bonnie just wants mommy's attention!
*She ALWAYS wants my attention*, Donna. *Except when she doesn't, lol. Does that make sense?*
_


Love the pics!!! Lol too funny and I completely understand about her wanting your attention except when she doesn't. Sounds just Like Sasha!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol Bonnie you are so cute. Jodi wouldnt' have a clue about how to get up on a desk. (sorry Jodi but it's true).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

allheart said:


> Linda, that is hysterical and Bonnie is adorable. toooooooooooooo funny!!!


Thanks, Christine!


RudyRoo said:


> Bonnie always looks so sweet and innocent! She could get away with anything. They always know just the right way to let us know when we should stop working!


Oh yeah, Leigh - she's innocent, that's for sure :w00t:! 

And you're right, I always lose the battle when she's telling me that I've done enough on the computer!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> _Originally Posted by donnad
> So cute! I think Bonnie just wants mommy's attention!
> *She ALWAYS wants my attention*, Donna. *Except when she doesn't, lol. Does that make sense?*
> _
> ...


I'm glad someone else understands that, Mane!



Maglily said:


> Lol Bonnie you are so cute. Jodi wouldnt' have a clue about how to get up on a desk. (sorry Jodi but it's true).


Brenda, it's easy - just tell Jodi to sit on your lap and from there she can just climb on, lol!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Linda she is too cute ! She's like no SM. pay attention to me. Adorable


----------

